# Hoyt Pro Elite Specs



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Just bought a Hoyt Pro Elite with 3000 limbs, and cam and a half. I need to know the ATA, BH and DL settings. The cam goes from 28.5 to 30 from what I was told. 

Where is the ATA and BH set? How is the cam adjusted?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

hech this out, it may help you. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=919284&highlight=deflection


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

vaguru said:


> Just bought a Hoyt Pro Elite with 3000 limbs, and cam and a half. I need to know the ATA, BH and DL settings. The cam goes from 28.5 to 30 from what I was told.
> 
> Where is the ATA and BH set? How is the cam adjusted?


Hoyt Tune Charts for the ProElite with XT3000 limbs.

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/ProEliteXT3000_2006_New.pdf

The Cam.5 draw length module has holes labelled A, B, C, D, E and F.

When you tune the bow,
set the limb bolts to maximum,
and
set the draw length module to the letter "E" hole,
and then tune the bow
to match the factory specs.

After you get to factory specs,
then,
move the module to the draw length hole
that fits YOU best.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info, but.....I misposted the bow. Understandable I guess as I bought it over the phone, sight unseen.

It is a Pro Elite LX Pro. Has cam and 1/2, 27.5-30 DL, 50# Max DL. From what I can gather, the ATA is 48" and the BH is 8 1/2". Does this sound right? How do I deterimne its year of manufacture? What is this thing really worth? Think I did OK, but would like to have some idea of it's value, it's mint!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

vaguru said:


> Thanks for the info, but.....I misposted the bow. Understandable I guess as I bought it over the phone, sight unseen.
> 
> It is a Pro Elite LX Pro. Has cam and 1/2, 27.5-30 DL, 50# Max DL. From what I can gather, the ATA is 48" and the BH is 8 1/2". Does this sound right? How do I deterimne its year of manufacture? What is this thing really worth? Think I did OK, but would like to have some idea of it's value, it's mint!


In 2005, the pro elite had the xt4000 limbs as an option, it came in at 46" ata and 9 1/8" brace height. Can you give more info on the bow, color, limb option like (xt4000, xt3500, xt3000, xt2000). That will help. What did you pay?


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

This bow has all matching parts as per info on the lower limb. I finally got into the model info by year at Hoyt, and the manuals.

It appears this bow is an Ultra Elite for 2004. The riser is a shoot through style, is black with blue desing outlined in silver gray. Limb pockets are polished aluminum. The model name in the oval on the riser is Pro Elite. The limbs are gray LX Pro. Has A cam & 1/2, 27.5 - 30" module with 65% letoff. Cams are sliver as well. String length is 60.5, cables are 51.25 and 49. This matches what I found for an Ultra Elite for 2004. Stated at 28 DL, ATA is 47 1/2" and BH is listed as 7 3/8". The BH listed must be a typo, as the BH on this bow is 8 3/8" I set all strings to lengths listed on limbs and my BH is 8/38 and ATA is 47 3/4 at the 29 " DL. Found the cam timing info in a manual online, and my cables are correct with the timing holes.

So I guess when you pruchased an Ultra Elite with the LX Pro limbs, they still used a Pro Elite shoot through riser. 

Some one told me yesterday that the LX Pro limbs are carbon. Any truth to that? 

I'm going to call Hoyt this afternoon and speak with them for more info.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Called Hoyt today. Took them a while even with the ser #, but this is a 2004 Pro Elite with the LX Pro limbs (the 5 layer lamination) 50# max, has cam & 1/2 with 27.5 to 30 DL modules at 65%. Bow is intact as originally shipped and is near Mint!. They gave me the tune specs, BH 8 5/8 and ATA 47 1/2 at "D" (29"). I took the string and cables off, tensioned to 100# and twisted to lenght. My BH is 8 5/8", ATA 47 21/32, bottom cam timing is dead center and the top cam is near center. Bow maxs at 54#. Don't understand why ATA is off a bit, as I was told to set to specs at "D" on the modules.

At any rate, bow fits great and shoots very well.

Should I try and get the ATA "spot on" or leave alone? What should I twist to get ATA shorter?

Thanks to all that helped.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

vaguru said:


> Called Hoyt today. Took them a while even with the ser #, but this is a 2004 Pro Elite with the LX Pro limbs (the 5 layer lamination) 50# max, has cam & 1/2 with 27.5 to 30 DL modules at 65%. Bow is intact as originally shipped and is near Mint!. They gave me the tune specs, BH 8 5/8 and ATA 47 1/2 at "D" (29"). I took the string and cables off, tensioned to 100# and twisted to lenght. My BH is 8 5/8", ATA 47 21/32, bottom cam timing is dead center and the top cam is near center. Bow maxs at 54#. Don't understand why ATA is off a bit, as I was told to set to specs at "D" on the modules.
> 
> At any rate, bow fits great and shoots very well.
> 
> ...


Good news!!!. I wouldn't worry about the ata, you are plenty close. The specs are just averages and will vary a little from bow to bow. I had a pro elite once. It is a very nice bow and a shooter? What did you pay?


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Is there a "sweet spot" for the arrow in relation to the rest mounting hole on Hoyts? I know a good spot on Mathews is to have the top of the arrow even with the top of the hole, and with Ross the bottom of the arrow is at the center of the hole. Is there a "standard" height for the Hoyts that works out like these two?

As far as what I paid, I prefer to keep that to myself, sorry.


----------

